# Duke Traps



## fredbear50 (Aug 21, 2003)

Just wondering how you guys feel about Duke Trap products. I'm used them in the past with no problems, but wonder if anyone has had any bad experiences with them.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Don't get me started! I am talking about their coni's though don't have their footholds.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Gentlemen......fasten your seatbelts & keep your arms inside the ride :lol: :lol: :lol: !!!!!


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I like chevy's


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

On your marks, get set, G....wait......let me get my pop and big bag of popcorn first...............and................GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Personal experiences, personal preferences, bang for your buck, you've gotta try em to answer that question. JJ


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

frostbite said:


> I like chevy's


Frosty, 
Ya mean those badazz, non-hill climbing, oh-i'm-outta-gas and we're a half mile off the road Chevys? At least your wheel didn't fall off.:lol: I'm with you. I'm goin back to Chevys.

FredBear, 
I have some #2 Duke coils. You need to make a few modifications(pan tension adjustment, leveling the pan, night latching, shortening the chain, adding swivels). I plan on changing the double loop chain to #2 machine chain to make them easier to bed before next fall. Also, I'll be adding center locaters for attatching the chain. The pan can become wedged between the levers, which wont allow the jaws to close completely. You can elimininate this by night latching and adjusting your pan tension properly. I haven't had any pull-outs(other than deer) or problems with them. I like working on my traps to tweak them, so I dont mind having to make these minor modifications. I think they're a decent trap for the money. I haven't dealt with their customer service, but I have heard good things about the company. I'll be getting more this year. They're not the Cadillac of traps, but like I said above, I like Chevys.

Smoknn-


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

There is no bang for your buck and least with their coni's anyway!


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Smokenn, Man I don't care who you are that thar is funny:lol:


----------



## fredbear50 (Aug 21, 2003)

If Duke Traps are the Chevy's of traps, which brands are the Ford, Cadillacs, etc. Smokngunn you have definetely turned me off to buying any Duke traps in the future (I'm a ford man).


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

fredbear50 said:


> I'm a ford man.


Sorry, man. I guess you should stick with Victor Mouse traps then 

Just joking. Maybe it sounds like alot of work, but actually takes about five minutes and less than a dollar each. I also run Bridgers. I think they're a fine trap, I just dont like the square jaws on the #2 & #3. I did catch a badger in a Bridger 1.65 (round jaws) and it performed fine.

Smoknn


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

Otter,I don't know which of their bodygrippers you have used.They have worked on all their traps in the last couple years.
I have taken well over 1,000 beaver in Duke 330s.Other than some jaw bending at times on large beaver(which also takes place in almost any 330,but the Species Specifics) I have been well satisfied with them.
Being a supply dealer ,I can use any 330s I would like----the majority of mine are Species Specifics and Dukes.
Tom Olson


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Well Fred, the good Ford guys run Bridger Traps.  But if your getting started run some Dukes traps. I really can't say anything bad about there #4 coil spring sure looks like a heck of a trap right out of the box. I know guys like Bogmaster that really like there 330's and if your running traps for beaver like Boggy is I don't think you have a choice. Even though I am not a Duke fan I won't anymore hold that against them because of Guys like Bogmaster. A true beaver killing machine using mostly Dukes I also have had my hands on Bogmaster special 160 conibear. This a great trap and if he isn't sold out by the time I get back to work I will be ordering some. So try what you can afford. But if your a TRUE FORD MAN Bridgers all the way. for canine trapping. HAd to get that in Boggy.

For Cadillac's the only trap to get would be the JAKE Trap. That is if you can afford $32.00 a trap. I own some but scared to death to set them on public land. Also there is the MJ600 and MJ500 great canine traps if you like spending some money. I sold all my MJ600 and bought #3bridgers.

Dave


----------



## fredbear50 (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks Dave and Bogmaster,

Like Boggy I have used Duke conibears in the past for muskrat and **** trapping when I was younger with no problems. However, I wish to do some canine trapping this fall and wondered if their coilsprings were as good. I think I'll be going with some Bridgers (the Fords ), but maybe I'll do some modifications to some Dukies if I can figure out what Smokngunn is talking about. 

Dave, 
What size Bridgers do you like for fox/coyotes? I've read that you should use anywhere from size #2 - #4 for them, but wondered if there is any advantages/disadvantages to using smaller/larger coilsprings (besides the cost).

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

Now why would you guys want to compare a good trap like a Bridger to a _Ford? _
Just kidding guys...I'm from the Flint area(dont hold it against me) and folks worked for GM, so I guess Chevys were just our area-influenced choice. Anyway...

I've never caught anything in a square-jawed trap. I'm basing my opinion on what I've read on the forums. I think Bridgers are solid traps. I own a few #3s that are fully modified, and a dozen 1.65s. Been thinking of getting some modified #2s. I originally bought 1.65s because they were available and based on advice given by a few of the guys on here. I caught a fox and a badger, and seriously caught the trapping bug. A week later I bought 18 #2 Dukes because they were available. I dont think the Duke compares to the Bridgers, but close. I dont like the twin loop chain on the Dukes, and it seems you have to tweak the frame a little more to get the pan level. The bridger just feels more solid. That being said, there's about $25 difference in the price of a dozen. For a few dollars you can modify the Dukes with new swivels and chain and have some pretty decent, reasonably priced traps. Or just use them as is, just tighten and level the pan. I like the round jaws on the Dukes. I'd recommend either brand tho.
 :coco: :help:


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Fredbear,

I run mostly #2-#3 for coyote. I only have spoke about the Duke #4 for a winter coyote line. 



Dave


----------

